

Mozilla situation worsens as three board members call it quits - sgustard
http://www.techienews.co.uk/978597/mozilla-situation-worsens-three-board-members-call-quits/

======
xarball
I hope this develops sanely. There has been a lot of emphasis on the conflict
over the personal beliefs of the CEO, but I think this article was correct to
point out that some of the resignations were over desire to appoint a more
product-specific CEO.

What's weird about this is that as an individual he's still entitled to his
own personal beliefs. If this person can still function and keep his own bias
out of matters (and expresses a willingness to do this!) -- then there's no
reason to put too fine a point on it.

This might be akin to holding different religious beliefs - and while that
idea can be scary when you think X may think Y for ulterior motives A, B, and
C; the day to day expectation is that their role is limited to being
reasonable and calculated when challenged or asked to justify their actions.

------
codesuela
I think its great to see that the people that work at Mozilla feel strongly
about ethics and what they consider to be right and are passionate about their
product.

~~~
wcummings
The response from Mozillans (?) does make me feel better about the whole
situation

------
cgaudreau
This particular website appears to have buckled under the traffic. In the mean
time, here's a mostly equivalent article:

[http://venturebeat.com/2014/03/28/mozillas-bad-week-
employee...](http://venturebeat.com/2014/03/28/mozillas-bad-week-employees-
call-for-ceo-eich-to-step-down-3-board-members-leave/)

------
crassus
Mencius Moldbug traces back the lineage modern progressivism to the Puritans,
and you can still see the effects of this lineage in its illiberal
totalitarian righteousness[1]. They were briefly the supporters of liberal
principles like free speech and open debate when the movement was young and
had no power. Like all movements which have grown to power, it now seeks to
drive all dissent into the shadows by making dissenters bear a heavy price, a
scarlet letter, if you will.

[1] [http://foseti.wordpress.com/2014/01/06/review-of-
unqualified...](http://foseti.wordpress.com/2014/01/06/review-of-unqualified-
reservations-part-1/)

~~~
cgaudreau
I wouldn't call using the power of free speech to oppose the hateful views of
a CEO to be totalitarian righteousness. Would you feel invigorated to work for
a CEO who supports slavery?

